# Please Help! How do I upload photos



## TTbabe (Jan 5, 2007)

Please help me, I'm trying to upload pic's of my lovely car but it keeps saying the pic needs to be some many pixels x so many pixels. Plz could someone help me?
Thanks


----------



## SOFTTY (Aug 9, 2007)

if its for a little pc at the left with you name google for jpeg custom resizer as i did of a eventt07 pic if its for a sig pic to display @ bottom of your post thats sigs not 100% SURE, theres a sticky post that explain this but never got round to it myself


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Really good instructions on uploading pictures here Clare:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=43328

Although it sounds like you may have got a bit further than and just need a pic of the right size for your signature?

If you don't know how to resize a photo, email it to me and I'll do it for you if you like. Otherwise, there are various freebie programs available to download that you can use to resize.

Presumably you have the pic hosted somewhere?


----------



## TTbabe (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you for your email. Resizeing photo's, pic hosted somewhere... too much for me I'm afraid. Pretty plz could I email you the pic to you to resize??? Sorry to be a pain but all these things are just too complictaed for me


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTbabe said:


> Thank you for your email. Resizeing photo's, pic hosted somewhere... too much for me I'm afraid. Pretty plz could I email you the pic to you to resize??? Sorry to be a pain but all these things are just too complictaed for me


No worries Clare,

Just use the email button at the bottom of this post. I'll resize it and host it for you. Can't guarantee it will be today but I'll send you a link to add into your signature.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What a smoothy!! :-*

Bet you wouldn't be so quick to assist if it was a bloke mate! :wink:


----------



## TTbabe (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you soooo much, your a star


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> What a smoothy!! :-*
> 
> Bet you wouldn't be so quick to assist if it was a bloke mate! :wink:


 :roll: 

Already have a several times in the past :-*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> What a smoothy!! :-*
> 
> Bet you wouldn't be so quick to assist if it was a bloke mate! :wink:


Just cause he beat you to it ....................git


----------



## TTbabe (Jan 5, 2007)

BAMTT said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > What a smoothy!! :-*
> ...


He's my lil star bless him, always there to help me when I need him


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTbabe said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


Just doin' me job ma'am


----------



## TTbabe (Jan 5, 2007)

NaughTTy said:


> TTbabe said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


 And a very good job you are doing


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TTbabe said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > TTbabe said:
> ...


Click Here, please...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> TTbabe said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Clare, if you haven't already seen my email, have a look at the last post on this link and let me know if that's OK for you. Nothing fancy, just joined the 3 pics together and resized it.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... &start=490

if it is then the insert the text in green below to the signature box in your profile.


```
[img]http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/NaughTTy/CLarescar.jpg[/img]
```
Hope that helps


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Hope that helps


... helps what, you to get laid?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Hope that helps
> ...


 :roll:

Hmm....

NaughTTy: "Darling"

Mrs NaughTTy: "Yes"

NaughTTy: "Will me helping a girl on the Forum with her signature help me get laid"

Mrs NaughTTY: "No, don't think so, but try putting on your lucky pants and I'll see how I feel"

:wink:


----------



## TTbabe (Jan 5, 2007)

Thats great, Thank you, I love it


----------



## TTbabe (Jan 5, 2007)

But it doesnt come up on my profile. Getting bit embarassed now. I put the code in green in my Signature bit, but where is it? Im soooo sorry bout this.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTbabe said:


> But it doesnt come up on my profile. Getting bit embarassed now. I put the code in green in my Signature bit, but where is it? Im soooo sorry bout this.


Hit the "Profile" link at the top right of the Forum (Next to "Log out")

Scroll down to "Signature" and paste the html..... [ /img] link from the code above.

Scroll down further and make sure "Always attach my signature:" is selected as "Yes"

Scroll down again and hit Submit.

Then post back here or on the signature test thread and see if it works.


----------



## TTbabe (Jan 5, 2007)

testing ...


----------



## TTbabe (Jan 5, 2007)

HOORAY!!!! Thank you soooo much for all your help. Its really kind of you. See you tomorrow


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

